# My mum's 60th Birthday in August !!!



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi all ,
This is proberly not the right place to post this thread but i shall give it a go,
As the thread says its my mum's 60th Birthday in August and us four children want to buy her somthing really special,
I have thought of one thing to buy her which is a huge photo of her grandchildren together as she as them on their
Own or with their brother and sister but not altogether if that make sense. 
There is 8 grandchildren altogether, At the moment we cannot think of anything else so i was wondering if i could pick
Your brains  thankyou all for reading nicky xxxx


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi,

Why don't you have a family photo done ?

My Aunt for her 60th birthday received a ring with 3 stones (3 children) with their birthstones in it.

My mum last year I bought her a crystal photo frame and got a picture of my boys done for her.

Sharon xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

It was my mum's 50th in jan and we had a surprise party!  xxx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi ladies ,
I have just popped on to say thankyou all for your replies  
love nicky xxxx


----------

